# Cpt code for hip adductor repair



## DORIS RUDD (May 14, 2009)

DOES ANY KNOW THE CPT CODE FOR HIP ADDUCTOR REPAIR DONE @ SAME SESSION AS EXCISION OF TROCHANTERIC BURSA     I WOULD APPRECIATE ANY HELP YOU CAN OFFER


----------



## mbort (May 14, 2009)

can you post the note?  I think this is inclusive of the bursal excision.


----------



## RGALVEZ (May 14, 2009)

How about 27062 with 27000-59? This is of course with out the op report.


----------



## rajalakshmir (May 19, 2009)

need op report to know how hip adductor repaired and code for excision bursa would be 27062 and if it is tenotomy for adductor code 27001 since excision of bursa will be open i guess


----------



## shawneesbrat (Jun 11, 2015)

*Arthroscopic Trochanteric bursectomy/tendon repair*

HI , 
does any one know of the codes for the Arthroscopic Trochanteric bursectomy and abductor tendon repair?  I hate to use the unlisted.
Thanks so much.


----------

